# And now for something completely different



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Squirrels by crossbow...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, those are some nice delicious squirrel skewers you got there. Bet they didnt get too far with a long stick hanging out their hind quarters.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Not impressive...I wanna see a headshot.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Ruined about the only meat on them.Kinda a waste.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

A bow shot doesn't ruin the meat, it's just pre-sliced now.


----------

